# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  فوری فوری برا شما هم اول کد سوابق تحصیلی صفر اومده؟

## New person

سلام دوستان،

الآن که من داشتم انتخاب رشته می کردم توی صفحه تایید اطلاعات اول کدسوابق تحصیلی ام صفر زده برا شما هم همینجوره؟
اگه زود جواب بدید ممنون می شم
الآن من تو صفحه انتخاب رشته هستم

----------


## NilouMH

آره برای منم زده بود

----------


## New person

لازمه ویرایش بشه؟

----------


## New person

خیلی نگرانم. آیا کاربر دیگه ای هم هست که این مشکلو داشته باشه؟

----------


## New person

کسی نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟

----------


## khaan

این الان مشکل هست مثلا؟ که بخاطرش نوشتی فوری فوری و اینقدر هم نگران شدی؟  :Yahoo (114): 
پس فردا اگه معدلتو اشتباه بنویسن که سکته میکنی

----------


## doctor Hastii

واسه منم اینطوریه...یعنی مشکلی داره؟؟؟؟

----------


## New person

پس مشخصه مشکل خاصی نیستش. چون برا همه همینطوری زده.

----------


## fireball

برای منم همینطوریه

----------


## somi

واسه منم :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Ali.N

واسه من کد رو  کامل زده بودن صفر اول!!!

راستی مرحله اخر که کد15 رقمی میده به جای علو انسانی نوشته علوم اسلامی!!!
قبلی ها درسته همه ولی لخرش میزنه علوم اسلامی!!

----------

